# Has anyone dealt with a Mast Cell Tumor before?



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

HI:


I was wondering if anybody had any experience with this disease, My chihuahua was diagnosed with the disease yesterday, It was pretty difficult to diagnose him, 3 different specialist looked at him before one took some samples and after we got the lab results, the result was Mast Cell Tumor, The specialist said she has never seen one like my dog's, because his tumor wraps around his leg, if anybody dealt with something like this any info would be appreciated.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't heard of them before, but hopefully someone here can help you. Good luck


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

his leg has swell a lot more since I took this picture but fortunately it still only confined to that part of his leg.


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

I have to see yet another specialist to see if the best course is to take the tumor out or go with chemotherapy


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have any answers for you, but I'm sorry you and you little one are going through such a diffcult time.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I work for a veterinary oncologist and we see mast cell tumors pretty frequently. Removal of the leg might be a good option but be sure to do a full work up, including chest x-rays to stage the cancer. It might have spread. We do chemo on mast cells after surgery (if possible). The chemo we use is an injection done weekly for x number of weeks. Chemo is not nearly as bad in dogs as it is in people. Dogs don't usually lose their hair and they frequently feel fine the whole time. A lot of people can't believe the dogs they are seeing in our waiting room are chemo patients!

I would definitely take your pup to a veterinary oncologist, it should not have taken 3 specialists to think of trying a fine needle aspirate. That's very strange to me. That would have been one of our first things to do.

Good luck and we'll keep our fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for you answer , I"m in the process of looking for an oncologist right now, the reason why it went to 2 specialist and a 3rd one jumped in in the second office is because I did not feel comfortable with the first one and she went for the very very expensive Biopsy right away while I was told that a fine needle sample would do the same thing.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am not familiar with the disease either, but wanted to offer my thoughts, prayers and best wishes for your baby's treatment.. I can only imagine how you a feeling and just pray you get a good oncologist and the leg can be saved.. Will continue to be thinking of you. Deb


----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice words, I went to the Oncologist today and the best course to take is to amputate the leg and follow with some chemotherapy, it is really tough on us, I can't even look at Koko, because I see him jumping around, running after his ball and being normal, and then we have to face the fact that next week, he will not be the same anymore.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Koko will do fine, dogs adjust really well to losing a leg. I am sorry you have to deal with all this. He will run and be normal once again. The tumor is hurting his life right now and to be rid of it is best. You all are in our thoughts.


----------

